

How to add or remove a byte order mark - NerdGGuy
http://blog.toshredsyousay.com/post/27543408832/how-to-add-or-remove-a-byte-order-mark

======
derleth
Is there any reason to add a BOM to a UTF-8 file?

~~~
speedRS
The only reason I can think of is it might be used to identify the encoding as
UTF-8. Could be useful for parsers when the encoding type is not specified,
say in the XML declaration, or when there is a mismatch between the BOM and
the declaration? Other than that, it's unecessary.

